# MOCA networking issue--need help



## smoberly (Jul 6, 2004)

I have Time Warner cable with Tuning Adapters and two premieres that are currently configured with one premiere hard wired in to my AT&T Uverse gateway, and the other connected via a TiVo wireless N adapter. In spite of the fact that the two TiVo's are on opposite sides of the wall from each other, two feet as the crow flies, the ability to stream between the two is very poor at best. So, I decided to set up a MOCA network...purchased my Actiontec adapters, and then realized that my AT&T Uverse internet connects to the gateway via a traditional telephone line. Since the MOCA adapter has to be connected from the source via coax, it appears that my plan will not work.

Is anyone aware of another option? I called TiVo technical support and they were not able to help. I called AT&T technical support and they were not able to help....

Can anyone here help, or am I stuck with my current ineffective means of streaming between my two TiVo's.

Thank you.
smoberly is online now Report Post Edit/Delete Message


----------



## Scooby Doo (Dec 18, 2002)

It makes no difference how your internet connection works. Just insert a MOCA adapter between each premiere and the wall. Leave the premiere that is connected by ethernet as is. Connect the 1st MOCA adapter by ethernet to the gateway (use a switch if you don't have a free port). Connect the other premiere by ethernet to the 2nd MOCA adapter.


----------



## smoberly (Jul 6, 2004)

Scooby Doo said:


> It makes no difference how your internet connection works. Just insert a MOCA adapter between each premiere and the wall. Leave the premiere that is connected by ethernet as is; connect the other premiere by ethernet to the MOCA adapter.


Okay...according to TiVo technical support....I need 3 MOCA adapters to configure a MOCA network in my house...one to establish the MOCA network, connected between the wall and the router, and then the other two to connect one to each of the Tivo's. The one that has to connect to my router, to establish the MOCA network is the one in question, because the connection from the wall to the router is a telephone line, and the MOCA adapter does not have this type of connection....

Is that description not accurate? What you have described does not include the establishment of the MOCA network.

I am not an expert here, thus my request for help....


----------



## Scooby Doo (Dec 18, 2002)

I'm sorry, I had my mind on Roamios which have a MOCA/ethernet bridge built in. I have edited my reply to the correct wiring for your case. No need for a third adapter. I should also clarify I am assuming you have premieres without built-in MOCA. If you care using a premiere 4 or elite then you don't need the adapter.


----------



## smoberly (Jul 6, 2004)

so what about the "creating a MOCA network" with the third adapter....this is what TiVo tech support is telling me...this is not necessary...just two MOCA adapters is it?

Sorry, not trying to over think this....I just want to make sure before i head down this path, that it is going to work.


----------



## Scooby Doo (Dec 18, 2002)

You only need a third adapter if your router is not near either Tivo. In your case, since one Tivo and the router are located together there is no need for a third adapter.


----------



## smoberly (Jul 6, 2004)

Scooby Doo said:


> You only need a third adapter if your router is not near either Tivo. In your case, since one Tivo and the router are located together there is no need for a third adapter.


What about the tuning adapter...where does it come in to play?


----------



## Scooby Doo (Dec 18, 2002)

smoberly said:


> What about the tuning adapter...where does it come in to play?


Same way you have it now. It doesn't matter which which order you install the tuning and MOCA adapters. That is either wall-moca_adapter-tuning_adapter-Tivo or wall-tuning_adapter-moca_adapter-Tivo will work. You may get better results if you use a splitter and connect the Tivo, moca adapter and tuning adapter all directly to the splitter, but daisy chaining should work fine.


----------



## smoberly (Jul 6, 2004)

Scooby Doo said:


> Same way you have it now. It doesn't matter which which order you install the tuning and MOCA adapters. That is either wall-moca_adapter-tuning_adapter-Tivo or wall-tuning_adapter-moca_adapter-Tivo will work. You may get better results if you use a splitter and connect the Tivo, moca adapter and tuning adapter all directly to the splitter, but daisy chaining should work fine.


Okay....Scooby Doo, you have been very helpful....and I really hate to continue to press you on this&#8230;but I want to get it right the first time&#8230;

I am at home now, and can actually look at everything...so, in my bedroom, on the Premiere that is using a wireless N adapter, I am going to go from the wall via coax to a splitter...one side will go via coax to the tuning adapter, and nothing changes in that connection form the TA. On the other side of the splitter I will go via coax to the MOCA adapter and then run Ethernet to the TiVo and connect via the port I currently have my wireless adapter; and then also via coax to the TiVo, and connect via the antenna in port.

What about the TiVo hard wired to the router? You said to put a MOCA adapter between it and the wall, but how can I connect the MOCA adapter via coax and Ethernet to it, since the Ethernet port on the TiVo currently has the connection to the router connected to it?

In one of your previous posts, you said to connect the 1st MOCA adapter by Ethernet to the gateway&#8230;sorry, I guess I haven't got the configuration for the TiVo connected to the router figured out&#8230;

Your help is really appreciated...


----------



## Scooby Doo (Dec 18, 2002)

The second MOCA adapter needs to be connected by ethernet to the router, not the premiere. So there are two ethernet connections going into the router: one is a direct connection from premiere 1, the other is an indirect connection via MOCA to premiere 2. The router bridges traffic between the two premieres.

What may be confusing you is you may not have a free ethernet port on your router. This may be the case if you have other things connected to the router or if you have a router with only one ethernet port. If this is the case, then you need a switch (about $10 from any computer store) and you will connect to the switch by ethernet cable (1)the router, (2) the premiere, and the (3) MOCA adapter.


----------



## smoberly (Jul 6, 2004)

Scooby Doo said:


> The second MOCA adapter needs to be connected by Ethernet to the router, not the premiere. So there are two Ethernet connections going into the router: one is a direct connection from premiere 1, the other is an indirect connection via MOCA to premiere 2. The router bridges traffic between the two premieres.
> 
> What may be confusing you is you may not have a free Ethernet port on your router. This may be the case if you have other things connected to the router or if you have a router with only one Ethernet port. If this is the case, then you need a switch (about $10 from any computer store) and you will connect to the switch by Ethernet cable (1)the router, (2) the premiere, and the (3) MOCA adapter.


Okay, I have free ports on my router...not a problem, so I connect via Ethernet and coax from the router to the MOCA adapter...then the other coax from the MOCA adapter goes where? what is the final connection in the sequence? (sorry...)


----------



## mdscott (Jun 26, 2002)

The diagrams in this might help? How Do I Install MoCA

michael


----------



## smoberly (Jul 6, 2004)

mdscott said:


> The diagrams in this might help? How Do I Install MoCA
> 
> michael


But this goes back to my original explanation that my AT&T Uverse gateway is connected from the wall via a traditional telephone line...not coax. So there is no way to connect the MOCA adapter between the router and the internet source....


----------



## Scooby Doo (Dec 18, 2002)

I don't think those diagrams are particularly helpful for your use case. As I said before, it makes no difference how your router is connected to the internet. Just connect the MOCA adapter by ethernet cable to the router. The coax connection are as I have already described.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

What sucks is that if the poster was local I'd pop over and do it for them free of charge :/


----------



## smoberly (Jul 6, 2004)

Scooby Doo said:


> I don't think those diagrams are particularly helpful for your use case. As I said before, it makes no difference how your router is connected to the internet. Just connect the MOCA adapter by ethernet cable to the router. The coax connection are as I have already described.


Okay...I think I have it....can you take a look at the attached sketch...I know it is rough, but I work better with pictures....thanks.


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

smoberly said:


> Okay...I think I have it....can you take a look at the attached sketch...I know it is rough, but I work better with pictures....thanks.


Where you show two coax lines going to each TiVo DVR, you will just pick one and use it. It shouldn't matter which.


----------



## smoberly (Jul 6, 2004)

CuriousMark said:


> Where you show two coax lines going to each TiVo DVR, you will just pick one and use it. It shouldn't matter which.


okay, I realized my last drawing had two Ethernet connections in to the TiVo rather than from the MOCA adapter to the gateway...

I also removed the second coax connection from each MOCA adapter...

Please take a look at the new drawing....I think this portrays what all of you have described...and thanks so much.


----------



## Scooby Doo (Dec 18, 2002)

smoberly said:


> okay, I realized my last drawing had two Ethernet connections in to the TiVo rather than from the MOCA adapter to the gateway...
> 
> I also removed the second coax connection from each MOCA adapter...
> 
> Please take a look at the new drawing....I think this portrays what all of you have described...and thanks so much.


YES!!


----------



## smoberly (Jul 6, 2004)

Scooby Doo said:


> YES!!


Okay...that was painful...particularly for those of you on the other end...I REALLY appreciate your help.

I now have plans for tonight (once I stop and buy my two splitters)

Speaking of splitters, is there anything I need to look out for or any specific requirements?


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

You look good to go.


----------



## smoberly (Jul 6, 2004)

Thank you all for your help. The network installation was easy once I had the configuration figured out. 

I really appreciate all of you rhelp!

Thanks.:up::up::up::up:


----------



## pcbrew (Mar 15, 2008)

What brand/model splitter did you use?

I am trying to migrate my mixed N & powerline network to use Moca
I can get the coax light & network when I connect the coax from the wall directly to the moca adapter but it does not work if the coax goes thru a tuning adapter first. I tried a splitter but as in your confugration drawing but the adapter does not work when the splitter is in between.


----------



## smoberly (Jul 6, 2004)

pcbrew said:


> What brand/model splitter did you use?
> 
> I am trying to migrate my mixed N & powerline network to use Moca
> I can get the coax light & network when I connect the coax from the wall directly to the moca adapter but it does not work if the coax goes thru a tuning adapter first. I tried a splitter but as in your confugration drawing but the adapter does not work when the splitter is in between.


Sorry for my delayed response....I was off the grid yesterday for the holiday...I purchased my splitters at Radio Shack...otherwise, as you can see from my previous posts, I am not an expert here...thankfully the other posters on the forum helped me out.


----------



## smoberly (Jul 6, 2004)

Okay, so I made the mistake of switching from Tivo/Time Warner to U-verse for about six weeks....realized the error of my ways and decided to go back to my original set up. The day prior to my Time Warner install, I reconnected the two Premiers via the MOCA network I previously established. Everything worked, the two boxes were able to see each other an they both were able to connect to the internet for updates. Both boxes downloaded the latest updates, and were all set and ready to go. The Time Warner tech showed up, we connected the tuning adapters and cable cards, and everything was still fine...Premieres connected to internet and were able to see each other. Before leaving, the Time Warner tech suggested going back through guided set up, since there was a significant change to the channel line up in my area. He left, I started guided set up. The Premiere connected closest to the router completed guided set up with no problem. At the remote end, when I got to the point where the Premiere (the one not next to the router) was supposed to connect to the internet....I got a DHCP error and cannot connect to the internet. After multiple calls to TiVo, Time Warner and Actiontec, we determined that the Actiontec boxes are working. I swapped out the splitters and every cable. Tivo's proposed solution is to send me a POE filter (I didn't have one prior to the Time Warner appointment and everything worked fine). But I can't for the life of me understand why a POE filter would fix the problem now, if it wasn't a problem prior to going back to guided set up.

I have attached a diagram of my design...I am incredibly frustrated and although I welcome the complementary POE filter, I am hard pressed to believe this will solve my issue.

Your suggestions and comments are welcome.

Thanks.:up:


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

smoberly said:


> Okay, so I made the mistake of switching from Tivo/Time Warner to U-verse for about six weeks....realized the error of my ways and decided to go back to my original set up. The day prior to my Time Warner install, I reconnected the two Premiers via the MOCA network I previously established. Everything worked, the two boxes were able to see each other an they both were able to connect to the internet for updates. Both boxes downloaded the latest updates, and were all set and ready to go. The Time Warner tech showed up, we connected the tuning adapters and cable cards, and everything was still fine...Premieres connected to internet and were able to see each other. Before leaving, the Time Warner tech suggested going back through guided set up, since there was a significant change to the channel line up in my area. He left, I started guided set up. The Premiere connected closest to the router completed guided set up with no problem. At the remote end, when I got to the point where the Premiere (the one not next to the router) was supposed to connect to the internet....I got a DHCP error and cannot connect to the internet. After multiple calls to TiVo, Time Warner and Actiontec, we determined that the Actiontec boxes are working. I swapped out the splitters and every cable. Tivo's proposed solution is to send me a POE filter (I didn't have one prior to the Time Warner appointment and everything worked fine). But I can't for the life of me understand why a POE filter would fix the problem now, if it wasn't a problem prior to going back to guided set up.


I've never used MoCA. Can people routinely do guided setup over MoCA? Or is it possible that guided setup can't use MoCA for some reason? If you can get your hands on a long enough network cable, you could try again with a direct hookup. If you have a client router around (and a wireless access point), you could even try connecting that way, since to the TiVo it would look just like a wired connection.


----------



## smoberly (Jul 6, 2004)

L David Matheny said:


> I've never used MoCA. Can people routinely do guided setup over MoCA? Or is it possible that guided setup can't use MoCA for some reason? If you can get your hands on a long enough network cable, you could try again with a direct hookup. If you have a client router around (and a wireless access point), you could even try connecting that way, since to the TiVo it would look just like a wired connection.


I actually did run a long Ethernet cable directly from my router to the remote Premiere. I completed guided set up and the two TiVo' are networked...just hoping to avoid leaving the Ethernet cable running across the house and getting back to my MOCA set up.


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

smoberly said:


> I actually did run a long Ethernet cable directly from my router to the remote Premiere. I completed guided set up and the two TiVo' are networked...just hoping to avoid leaving the Ethernet cable running across the house and getting back to my MOCA set up.


So have you tried going back to MoCA now that you made it through guided setup? Or are you just going to wait for the POE filter?


----------



## smoberly (Jul 6, 2004)

Yes, I have made it through guided set up utilizing an Ethernet cable run from my router. And, I am waiting for the POE filter...I guess my question is, I used this MOCA network for over a year with no POE filter...I had everything running perfectly earlier this week with no POE filter...and until I got stuck in guided set up using the MOCA network, everything was fine. I completed guided set up via direct connection, but when I go back to MOCA....no internet.

Sure, I can wait a few days to receive the POE filter, but I find it hard to believe that a POE filter is going to be the fix, just looking for any other thoughts on a potential cause/solution.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

So everything, including moca, was working fine before the TW tech showed up? Just making sure I understand when the fail point happened.  Did the TW installer do any work other than add the TAs?

The POE filter is to help keep the moca signal strong by reflecting it back into the house. That may or may not help, but it's good practice to have a POE filter anyway, even if just for security.

Moca also sometimes jams TA's from channel changing correctly. Adding POE filters right before the TA fixes that issue. But that doesn't explain the internet loss.

The chart itself looks fine... Splitters between the two locations are 1GHz or higher? I guess we see what the POE does, if anything. Not really sure what would cause a sudden failure if it worked pre-TW guy, during TW guy's visit, but not after.


----------



## smoberly (Jul 6, 2004)

Sorry for the confusion....MOCA worked this time around before TW showed up...and even worked after TW left. It was not until I attempted guided set up (with MOCA) that connectivity failed. At that time I connected the Ethernet cable, and completed guided set up. I then went back to MOCA network, no connectivity, switched back to Ethernet...all is good. Yes, we'll have to wait for POE filter, but I am doubtful this will resolve. Yes, splitters are 1GHz +


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

smoberly said:


> Sorry for the confusion....MOCA worked this time around before TW showed up...and even worked after TW left. It was not until I attempted guided set up (with MOCA) that connectivity failed. At that time I connected the Ethernet cable, and completed guided set up. I then went back to MOCA network, no connectivity, switched back to Ethernet...all is good. Yes, we'll have to wait for POE filter, but I am doubtful this will resolve. Yes, splitters are 1GHz +


Your diagram (second version) doesn't show how the two MoCA adapters are connected. Presumably the two "Wall TV" outlets have in-wall coax running back to another splitter, which allows the MoCA signals to get from one adapter to the other. And we're assuming you have removed any wireless adapters from the TiVos, since they are now both wired, one directly to the gateway via Ethernet and the other circuitously via the MoCA adapters and coaxial cables. When you get the POE filter, you'll connect it before the splitter to which the two MoCA adpaters are connected, so that it is just outside the entire MoCA network we've been discussing.


----------



## smoberly (Jul 6, 2004)

Yes, too all of that...I guess waiting for the POE filter is all I can do at this time.


----------



## smoberly (Jul 6, 2004)

smoberly said:


> Yes, too all of that...I guess waiting for the POE filter is all I can do at this time.


Okay...POE filter solved the problem. Thanks TiVo tech support for sending it at no cost...I stand corrected. I am now a POE supporter.:up:


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Glad it worked out. :up:


----------

